# Ridgid Band Saw/Which Riser Block?



## Leland (Dec 3, 2009)

Leland here. I'm new to this site and am not sure if this is the palce to post this question. I do have a question about the Ridgid BS14002 saw.
I want to put a riser block on my saw. Ridgids price is 200 or better. Now some folks say that the Jet model #708717 (Catalog #961137, Woodcraft) will fit. Does anyone know anything about this? Please let me know. Oh, by the way, I posted this in another but I figure the more the better.
Thank You
Leland


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The Grizzly H3051 riser kit will fit the Ridgid bandsaw without any modifications needed to it.


----------



## Leland (Dec 3, 2009)

*Ridgid Band Saw/Which Riser Block*

Leland here.
Dave, thanks for your reply. One question though. Does the kit include the longer bar for the saw blades guides? 
Leland


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Grizzly H3051


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Leland said:


> Leland here. I'm new to this site and am not sure if this is the palce to post this question. I do have a question about the Ridgid BS14002 saw.
> I want to put a riser block on my saw. Ridgids price is 200 or better. Now some folks say that the Jet model #708717 (Catalog #961137, Woodcraft) will fit. Does anyone know anything about this? Please let me know. Oh, by the way, I posted this in another but I figure the more the better.
> Thank You
> Leland


When you get the riser on It will be 105" blades A good resaw blade i use is the Wood slicer 1/2" You can get it from here 
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/
Their are other resaw blade's That are good But i have been using this type for yrs now good luck on the new riser


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I would be interested in seeing pics of band saws set up for resawing wood up to 12 inches. Do you also slice logs on a band saw? Do you use table extensions, etc?
Show us your setup. Discribe the process.


----------

